# Summer Margarita Recipe



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Jun 20, 2013)

Here is a quick and dirty marg recipe that is perfect for summers on the deck or wherever you happen to be.  It is delicious, quick and easy to make.  Feel free to share your fav recipe too.  I have another recipe that is more along the lines of a typical marg recipe at home that I will try to remember to add....

Quick Summer Margarita (orange mango)

1 can frozen limeade

1 can of light beer (like bud, bud light, miller light, etc)

1 can Organic Santa Cruz Orange Mango Soda (or your favorite flavor, can also use 7up)

fill 3/4 of the limeade can full of tequila ( I like Sauza Hornitos, Corralejo)

1/2 cup of water

Mix the above ingedients in a pitcher, stir well, serve over ice.


----------



## coffee_junkie (Jun 20, 2013)

I have done this minus the soda and water. We blend with ice and it is really good! I will have to try your method because we like them on the rocks better. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bug975 (Jul 17, 2013)

Does it have the beer taste? I love a good margarita but cant stand beer. I guess I like the hard stuff. :)


----------



## kathrynn (Jul 17, 2013)

We have done something similar....used Sprite or Sierra Mist as the Soda....Corona for the beer part.  Yummmm it was good!

Kat


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 17, 2013)

I like the beer but not the te kill ya! Sounds like one Rock would drink...if I make them!


----------



## disco (Jul 17, 2013)

I'm giving it a try! Thanks!

Disco


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Jul 18, 2013)

You cant taste the beer in it.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 18, 2013)

We have a friend that makes this in five gallon home depot buckets and brings it to gatherings. Goes down way too easy on a hot afternoon!


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit (Jul 18, 2013)

Sounds like I need to start going to gatherings in Oregon....


----------



## jesalba (Oct 29, 2013)

*INGREDIENTS: 1*-1/2 oz. silver tequila
*1 *oz. cointreau
*1/2 *oz. fresh lime juice
splash simple syrup
salt rim
Shake all the above ingredients in an ice-filled cocktail shaker.And pour it in salt rimmed glass.


----------

